# Wodapalooza ( crossfit games )



## manny212 (Jan 19, 2016)

Went to the Crossfit games this past weekend . Had a couple of friends competing . Saw some pretty incredible feats of strength and endurance . 

I went black and white with most of these since the backgrounds where so busy not to mention all the colors were pretty horrific . BTW I need to work out more ! 

1.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

2.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

3.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

4.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

5.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

6.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

7.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

8.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

9.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

10.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

11.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

12.




Wod (1021 of 1248)-Edit-Edit by manny herreria, on Flickr

13.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

14.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr

15.




Wodapalooza by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 19, 2016)

really good shots, there!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## manny212 (Jan 19, 2016)

PropilotBW said:


> really good shots, there!



Thanks you  !



tirediron said:


> Nicely done.



Thanks John , you know I really do envy the photogs that get to go behind the lines . There were so many people at this event , as well as photogs , that I had to nudge and kinda push my way around just to try and get some decent shots . Thanks again !


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks like you got pretty darn close without a pass; did you look into getting one?


----------



## manny212 (Jan 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Looks like you got pretty darn close without a pass; did you look into getting one?



I took only my 70-200 as I figured I would be out in bleachers . I was raked out for most of day , sometimes I was able to crowd the front and get a little tighter . I did not look into it , but I think I will try next year .


----------



## tiaphoto (Jan 20, 2016)

Very intriguing shots. I think making these black and white was an excellent post production choice!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 25, 2016)

I like that you went to B&W on these, makes a difference. Even with the higher angle you came away with some really nice stuff.  I like the first one, would love to see more like that.  I've been shooting a B&W series on athletes for several years now, I'd love to shoot one of these events.


----------



## manny212 (Jan 26, 2016)

tiaphoto said:


> Very intriguing shots. I think making these black and white was an excellent post production choice!



Tiaphoto , Thank you !



imagemaker46 said:


> I like that you went to B&W on these, makes a difference. Even with the higher angle you came away with some really nice stuff.  I like the first one, would love to see more like that.  I've been shooting a B&W series on athletes for several years now, I'd love to shoot one of these events.



Imagemaker , Thank you ! Yea my minds eye saw these monochrome . This was my first attempt at anything like this , I must admit the most difficult part is putting yourself in position to get an interesting shot . Many people at this event and space ws limited so I just had to get creative LOL.

Thanks again !


----------

